# A WORTHWHILE TRIP TO THE GROOMER



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

We took Paco to one of the top groomer in the city this week. It was an expensive splurge, but was well worth it. I'm posting two photos, so you can be the judge. The groomer recommended shampoo and conditioning products from a small company in Ohio called Vellus. The website is www.vellus.com. Paco's coat never looked so glorious or felt so soft, so I ordered several products as soon as we got home. Are any of you familiar with Vellus? I'll let you know if we can repeat the groomer's performance when we use the new products at home.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Paco's face is so incredibly sweet, and his coat does look very silky!
Gina


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Paco looks so gorgeous!!!!! I'd say it was money well spent.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's beautiful. The eyes are stunning.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He looks great! He sure is a handsome boy!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Very pretty, what a loving face he has. Let us know how the products work.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Paco is beautiful! I am such a sucker for chocolates and he looks a lot like my Dusty. 

I have heard of Vellus but never tried it.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

He has the most beautiful eyes!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I noticed his eyes too, he's gorgeous! How do you keep him from having tear stains? I'd say from the way he looks you got your $$$$$ worth!


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

For tear stains, we discovered that distilled water is much better than our local tap. We started buying jugs, but now we just run our tap through a purifier. We really saw a big difference.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Your dogs look so beautiful.
Could you give us the name of your groomer?
And how much does she charge?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, Paco is gorgeous!! I always thought your two were so beautiful, but we can really see Paco's eyes now. I love his coat! What a great job. :clap2:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Paco is gorgeous. The groomer did a fabulous job. All your furballs are beautiful.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Paco looks great. I love his little chocolate nose.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful job..!!!!!:biggrin1:

I've heard of Vellus, but have been using EQyss. I'll have to try it sometime..


----------

